# Hen or Roo? Can anyone tell?



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have two silkie/pheonix chicks about two weeks old and I'm curious to know the sex of each....

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why the double post? Are you unable to locate your original one that was answered? If so, look at the very top on the screen. See where it says "MyThreads"? that is where you'll easily find your original post and a comment by a forum member.


----------



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

I figured the first post wasn't in the correct category so I posted again under the gender section. I'm totally a newbie at this. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Fraser123 said:


> I have two silkie/pheonix chicks about two weeks old and I'm curious to know the sex of each....
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 16781
> ...


Here are some better photos...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you going to holler at me if I'm wrong? I'm going to agree with the answer from the other poster, can't remember who it was, that said the one with the comb is a male. The other two don't appear to have much of anything showing so could very well be girls. That little bit of feathers you're seeing on the one is probably from the Silkie.


----------



## Fraser123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

